# first mate tip?



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Going on a salmon trip with Wet-net charters on Monday the 19th. I was wondering what the protocol is for the tip? I can't wait this will be a new experience for me! I've been with my uncle salmon fishing when I was really young but don't remember much. thanks in advance.
Phil


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Kind of depends on how many guys you have in your group, and how good of a job they do. Notice I didn't say how many fish you catch.....but how hard they work for you trying, how friendly they are, and how good of a time you have. 
Anywhere from $50-100 used to be pretty common, with as low as nothing and occasionally tips well over $100. Usually, if you have a good time and each guy throws an extra $10-20 in the pot, it works out alright.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Definitely can not base the tip off of the catch like wartfroggy said. I'd base it off of friendliness, and how hard they work for you. If you go out and there not friendly, run the same lures, and don't change depth etc they wouldn't get a penny from me. Now on the other hand if they did a good job I'd say $25 a person is more than fair.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I have some good friends that are first mates on both walleye and salmon boats. $100 tip is usually standard but more than that if the trip is great or you have more than a couple of anglers. One thing to remember is that most of these guys make barely anything from the charter captains, but instead rely heavily on the tips for their income. Stiffing or tipping a first mate $25 for 4-6 hours if intense work is embarrassing if you ask me! They also do a lot more work than you see them do as well.


----------



## dragingmeat (Jul 24, 2013)

A good first works hard to get you fish in the boat. The job is not easy running 15 lines depending on size of party fishing . Keeping lines untangled. . These guy earn their money and that count on it to support their family's . Plus you can get good info about other good fishing spots . 20 to 25 $ per man won't break the bank . Good luck fishing .


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> One thing to remember is that most of these guys make barely anything from the charter captains, but instead rely heavily on the tips for their income.


I've had captains tell me "he only works for tips, so make sure you take care of him.." 

Why is that my problem? If you want him to work for you, pay the man, and any tip he gets will be because he earned if from me, not because I was guilted into giving him something while knowing if I didn't, he wouldn't get paid a dime that day? 

A tip is an addition to the agreed to price for services received. A bonus...if you will. A bonus should not become "expected" in any line of work. 

Watch the first 5 minutes of Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

BFG said:


> I've had captains tell me "he only works for tips, so make sure you take care of him.."
> 
> Why is that my problem? If you want him to work for you, pay the man, and any tip he gets will be because he earned if from me, not because I was guilted into giving him something while knowing if I didn't, he wouldn't get paid a dime that day?
> 
> ...


Somebodys needs to get a hand in the cookie jar... Haha 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

0 - 100. Best tip I gave was on a 4 fish brutal day where the mate bent over backwards to keep my clients entertained. Stiffed a captain and mate on an 18 king 6 man back to dock early trip as they were collectively the most condescending tools I've had the displeasure of fishing with.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> 0 - 100. Best tip I gave was on a 4 fish brutal day where the mate bent over backwards to keep my clients entertained. Stiffed a captain and mate on an 18 king 6 man back to dock early trip as they were collectively the most condescending tools I've had the displeasure of fishing with.


I had similar. Fished ocean few times and some trips not many fish but great time. One salmon charter out of gh we caught a bunch of fish, like 16 or more. I will never shake that guys hand again. Total ahole and most disrespectful guy I ever fished with. Fortunately the capt wasn't like that. I won't recommend them to anyone because of that day and like I said fishing was great.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

My son has been mating this summer and he's been getting from $50.00 to $100.00 on average and he even got as much as $175.00 on one trip!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

fishinmachine2 said:


> My son has been mating this summer and he's been getting from $50.00 to $100.00 on average and he even got as much as $175.00 on one trip!!


Was she hot?


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

You will have a great trip. captain Rod son is the first mate. Good people and a beautiful tiara!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Seems to be in line with everyone, but for good service i'll tip between 15 and 25% of the boat fare. In NJ most open party boats are $40-$50 and ill tip $10-$15. 

Another thing to keep in mind is how the boats have been doing in terms of business/trips. It seems like salmon charters out here are fairly consistent, but back home when business is slow, more often than not ill tip a little more. If you're going to be a regular customer, the mates will always remember. After Hurricane Sandy last year, the boat i always go out on after thanksgiving had made 3 trips in the span of a month. Fishing was terrible, but the mates got tipped like we had a banner day with the best service.



Phil160 said:


> Going on a salmon trip with Wet-net charters on Monday the 19th. I was wondering what the protocol is for the tip? I can't wait this will be a new experience for me! I've been with my uncle salmon fishing when I was really young but don't remember much. thanks in advance.
> Phil


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Was she hot?


Well yeah!!!!!! Good service, big tip!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great response everyone, their tip will greatly reflect their efforts. I hope that we are happy to tip them well. 
Tight lines all.


----------



## jconeset (Feb 16, 2012)

Rod doesn't pay Chris (1st mate) as he expects him to earn it - and he does. I've been out with Rod and Chris four times for walleye and have salmon fished right next to him on several occasions. They are a first class outfit! Have a blast - they will make sure they provide a great experience on their end of the deal. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I was told by a captain in Muskegon last week that 20% is a good tip.we just went out on the boat "Balls Deep" and the entire trip the first mate never sat down once and in 5 hr trip the captain might have sat down for 20min total.we gave mate 100$ and our tip to the captain was booking a second trip on the 24th.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

fishinmachine2 said:


> My son has been mating this summer and he's been getting from $50.00 to $100.00 on average and he even got as much as $175.00 on one trip!!


Did dad get a cut??!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutbumm21 (Jan 4, 2010)

I worked on a boat in manistee for about 5 years, I was paid a set price from the captain depending on length of trip (all day or half day) and all tips were extra. They usually ranged form 50 to 100 bucks.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

we caught 2 fish one trip, I am sorry but #fish=$$tip


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Tipping always has been and always will be a personal choiceand therefore you should never feel guilty or compellted to tip. But if affording the tip is a problem you can't afford the service to begin with.

To the original question a 10%- 20% tips is a normal range,and all factors that are meaningful to you should go into your decision. You should consider any and all factors that are meaningful to you (I would consider all of the hard work, professionalism, friendliness, number of fish caught (yes that deserves _some_ consideration), etc., etc.)


----------

